# cheap kayak for taking out shark baits



## tulisiak.2 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi I surf fish the jekyll/ st simons island area when ever i get a chance and I want to buy a chaper kayak so I can carry my shark baits out as far as possible. I was looking online and found the Moorea Daylite Paddler ($200). Is this thing a piece of junk or would it work alright for carrying out baits in moderate waters and for the occasional slow moving river trips i take? thanks


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

the daylite paddler is a great boat for the price, and if u have a captains club card at boaters world($3.99) u can get it for 179.99 this month
the guys ive sold them to have told me that they love em


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

I just bought one last week for doing the same thing. Works good. I am at the max weight capacity for the thing and I wondered if it would be about to sink, but it doesn't.

It's definitely not the most stable thing, but does pretty good. I've only used it in the sound. It flipped pretty easy when I went out and got in some 2' swells in the channel near the southern point of Jekyll. Haven't attempted any surf yet with it but it would probably be alright on calmer days.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Phil, Don't go sellin that yak without talkin to me first


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

No selling going on here. I've thought about renting that thing out.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I've had my Daylite Paddler in 5' seas and kept it upright. I weight 190, and honestly in calm water I can sit with my feet hanging off one side of it and its fine, I do this pond fishing quite a bit. I have taken the thing through the breakers quite a bit, and by the end of last summer I was to where I could go out/come in successfully (without getting dumped) more often than not. I even got decent at surfing in on the way back in, though I avoided this practice when I had any fishing rods on the yak with me.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

After spending more time in it, it does good. Definitely will work for the budget minded.

Barty spent quite a bit of time in it as well. The more you use it, the better you get in rougher water. I speak for myself on this. Still may look to add a stabilizer for really rough days.


----------

